# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  My Avast Behavior Shield  Shuts Down Automatically.

## Russell18

Hi friends,

My Avast behavior shield shuts down automatically. How can I get it resolved?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Russell18

No replies. Anyway, thanks guys I was able to resolve the issue in this way.Basically its a simple reinstallation

----------

